# i7 860 with intel DP55KG any good?



## Deleted member 24505 (Jan 12, 2017)

I just got a Intel i7 860 and Intel DP55KG motherboard pretty cheap. Are they any good for a second gaming rig? the chip is quad core 8thread, seems pretty nippy, has corsair dominator 1600 DDR3 in it.

Will it OC 

Tigger


----------



## ...PACMAN... (Jan 12, 2017)

How much did you get them for?  I'm looking to pop an 860 in this system for a boost.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jan 12, 2017)

...PACMAN... said:


> How much did you get them for?  I'm looking to pop an 860 in this system for a boost.



Too much i think Cough £100 Cough but i figured it was better than the old socket 775 rig i had.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jan 12, 2017)

What GPU  will you use?


----------



## Shihab (Jan 12, 2017)

Depends on your definition for "good," but generally yes. Wouldn't fare much better (if at all!) than a modern i3, but it still won't lag a decent GPU (much.) 

As for OCing, my old i7 930 could do 3.4-ish on a humble Scythe Shuriken HSF, heard people doing 4GHz. Don't see why this one should be much different (same architecture, same base clocks.)


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jan 12, 2017)

Im not sure, suggestions? will it still make a usable Gaming rig?


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jan 12, 2017)

HD7970 for another 100 quid but obviously check the PSU specs first.


----------



## RealNeil (Jan 12, 2017)

They demand a lot of money for any i7 part. 100 isn't so bad.

I used an i7-870 for three years and then went to an i7-2600K.

The 870 was a good little performer, but the Lynnfield platform doesn't have enough PCI-E lanes for dual GPU use.
With one good GPU in it, it was a good gamer.

The Intel DP55KG board was nice and stable for me. I ended up getting an ASRock board instead so I could OC a little bit.
I still have the 870 and ASRock board somewhere in one of my sheds.

Funny you should post about an older CPU & Board. I just fell into a really good deal on an Intel Xeon E3-1270 3.4GHz that will fit my ASRock Z68 Extreme7 Gen3 board. So I bought it, just to see what all of the Xeon fuss is all about.
It gets here on Saturday.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jan 12, 2017)




----------



## peche (Jan 12, 2017)

tigger said:


> Im not sure, suggestions? will it still make a usable Gaming rig?


yes, i have an 870 as a everyday quadcore, and 2 3770's for WCG, i did use one of the ivys for a everyday machine and also as a personal rig, the 870 serves me so well that i decided to keep it for everyday work at the office... 



Spoiler: Peche's 870 rig



*System Name:* Norad 
*Processor:* i7- 870
*Motherboard:* Intel DH55HC
*Cooling:*  stock intel  + Arctic MX4  + 2x Thermaltake Thunderblade 120mm 
*Memory:* 16GB DDR3-1333mhz kingston  + Thermaltake Heat spreaders
*Video Card(s):* MSi Radeon R7 370 2 GB 
*Hard Disk(s):* Kingston V300 SDDnow 120 GB OS, Seagate Barracuda 500GB  64mb cache x 2 
*Optical Drive:* Lite-ON 
*LCD/CRT Model:* 3x AOC e2243 Led 
*Case:* Thermaltake v3
*Power Supply: *Thermaltake TR2 500W 80+ Gold


Regards,


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jan 12, 2017)

thanks, i was using a old 775 quad with ddr2 before this, so it is certainly better. One of my friends has a rig with a i5 1156 and a gtx 770 which seems to do pretty well. I think i did myself a nice cheap favour buying this.

I will try and get a gtx 770 or 960 maybe and stick another 2 2gb sticks in, or just 2x4gb.

I need to read up a bit on the board, and take a look at some of the settings in the bios. it does seem to have some oc'ing settings though as i had a quick look but didn't twiddle anything.

Would 2x2 1600 and 2x2 1333 be ok in this board btw?


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jan 12, 2017)

RealNeil said:


> They demand a lot of money for any i7 part. 100 isn't so bad.
> 
> I used an i7-870 for three years and then went to an i7-2600K.
> 
> ...



Would 2x2 1600 and 2x2 1333 be ok in this board btw?


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jan 12, 2017)

if you are UK  CEX  have got ddr3 1600 4gb sticks for £ 12.00. I havent seen cheaper anywhere


----------



## ...PACMAN... (Jan 12, 2017)

This guy has done a lot of benchmark videos with an 860@4Ghz plus GTX 970 in a multitude of games if that helps

Linky - https://www.youtube.com/user/toutagamon/search?query=I7+860


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jan 12, 2017)

...PACMAN... said:


> This guy has done a lot of benchmark videos with an 860@4Ghz plus GTX 970 in a multitude of games if that helps
> 
> Linky - https://www.youtube.com/user/toutagamon/search?query=I7+860



Impressed to say the least. the chip can indeed still play with the big boys. i would be surprised if a modern i3 would get anywhere near it.


----------



## Kursah (Jan 13, 2017)

Yep that's a good chip. The P55 boards are getting harder and harder to come by. If you can pick up an Asus 55i Sabertooth, DO IT! Excellent boards for stability and overclocking.


----------



## hat (Jan 13, 2017)

If you can hit 4GHz you'll have a capable gaming rig no doubt.


----------



## peche (Jan 13, 2017)

tigger said:


> thanks, i was using a old 775 quad with ddr2 before this, so it is certainly better. One of my friends has a rig with a i5 1156 and a gtx 770 which seems to do pretty well. I think i did myself a nice cheap favour buying this.
> 
> I will try and get a gtx 770 or 960 maybe and stick another 2 2gb sticks in, or just 2x4gb.
> 
> ...


well, you can trust that brave soldier you just purchased for cheap, just add 8 or 16GB or DDR3 ram and if possible try to upgrade stock cooler, its decent, but an hyper 212Evo will be better and its pretty cheap!

i did restored and upgraded a build for a friend with a i7 860 like yours, now its running great a GTX 680 4GB variant, 8GB DDR3, SSD and also a quite reliable Antec h2o cooler for more than 2 years, gaming solid on a 1080 display!

how much money do you have for the video card and where do you live? there are several hot deals all around that you can catch my friend!

Regards,


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jan 13, 2017)

I'm in hull. Budget for card is about £150-180.
I got a cheap antec 900 case today, which had a coolermaster m700 PSU in it. Only problem is the PSU is ticking/clicking. I did a bit of googling and it might be as it's drawing low power. Is this correct and will it be safe to use it?
Pic coming


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jan 13, 2017)




----------



## puma99dk| (Jan 13, 2017)

Awesome setup tigger I wish I had the money lately for a i7-870/875K and a Asus Maximus III Gene.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jan 13, 2017)

You need to factor in for a better cooler if you are aiming for 4.0ghz

your £ 180.00 will get you a GTX 970 and adequate cooling.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jan 13, 2017)

Any thoughts on the PSU clicking, will it be ok? i read its because its only drawing low power, i have a gt250 gpu in it atm. 

Is a Maximus III Gene socket 1156 Puma99dk?

I will be changing the cooler to a AIO of some sort i would have thought CAPS


----------



## puma99dk| (Jan 13, 2017)

@tigger yeh the Maximus III Gene is LGA1156 I use to have one back in the day and it's the best M-ATX u can get for the Lynnfield platform, or that's my meaning.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jan 13, 2017)

puma99dk| said:


> @tigger yeh the Maximus III Gene is LGA1156 I use to have one back in the day and it's the best M-ATX u can get for the Lynnfield platform, or that's my meaning.



Be nice to find one then. Any idea if the clicking PSU is ok? thanks


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Jan 13, 2017)

Nice budget gaming rig, reminds me of one of mine probably 7-8 years ago, loved the antec 900 but there's zero cable management options with it, could it be the fan on the psu?


----------



## puma99dk| (Jan 13, 2017)

How bad is the clicking from the psu, is it constant in idle or load?

I wouldn't normally use a psu with clicking noises or coldwhine bcs I get headaches easily.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jan 13, 2017)

puma99dk| said:


> How bad is the clicking from the psu, is it constant in idle or load?
> 
> I wouldn't normally use a psu with clicking noises or coldwhine bcs I get headaches easily.



Constant click about second apart. no spark that i could see. i'm running the machine off a no brand 300w atm lol good job the gpu im using is a gt250. You think its worth trying to load the machine a bit with it in to see if it i just because its drawing low power?


----------



## puma99dk| (Jan 13, 2017)

tigger said:


> Constant click about second apart. no spark that i could see. i'm running the machine off a no brand 300w atm lol good job the gpu im using is a gt250. You think its worth trying to load the machine a bit with it in to see if it i just because its drawing low power?



Normally any noise that's not from fan inside a psu I would call bad news because it's not normal, to be safe keep using ur noname 300watt if it's stable.


----------



## peche (Jan 13, 2017)

you might have to work on 2 things... cable management all its possible trust me, 
also i guess the sounds you hear are cuz the psu its misplaced, try giving it a turn, 
also a paint job with some black spray will be nice...

an AIO watercooler will be win on that setup and for the money you said you have a GTX 970 will be a perfect fit!

Regards,


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jan 13, 2017)

i ran a malwarebytes scan on the old machine i was using, a e300, 4gb ram and it took over 60 mins. I ram it on this, and it shocked me by taking 1m and 53sec, blew me away. 

I have 2x 2gb 1333 from the old machine, is it worth sticking them in this with the two 2x2gb corsair 1600?


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jan 13, 2017)

peche said:


> you might have to work on 2 things... cable management all its possible trust me,
> also i guess the sounds you hear are cuz the psu its misplaced, try giving it a turn,
> also a paint job with some black spray will be nice...
> 
> ...



 I have hoovered it out, it was quite dusty, still the same. I will try cable management, but it is not easy in an antec 900 and i do have a can of matt black spray.


----------



## peche (Jan 13, 2017)

tigger said:


> I have hoovered it out, it was quite dusty, still the same. I will try cable management, but it is not easy in an antec 900 and i do have a can of matt black spray.


i love complicated cases for cable management, it will take tame but at the end the satisfaction its amazing, also the black finish gives it a modern touch, if not using harddrive gates you could also take them out, moar space!



tigger said:


> I have 2x 2gb 1333 from the old machine, is it worth sticking them in this with the two 2x2gb corsair 1600?


how much memory does it have?


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jan 13, 2017)

peche said:


> i love complicated cases for cable management, it will take tame but at the end the satisfaction its amazing, also the black finish gives it a modern touch, if not using harddrive gates you could also take them out, moar space!
> 
> 
> how much memory does it have?



It has 2x2gb corsair 1600 at the moment


----------



## peche (Jan 13, 2017)

tigger said:


> It has 2x2gb corsair 1600 at the moment


8Gb will be great and 16GB will make it a monster!

Regards,


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jan 14, 2017)

got 12gb in it now

2x4gb crucial elite 1600 8.8.8.24
2x2gb corsair vengeance 1600 8.8.8.24

Both are running fine at 1600 8.8.8.24


----------



## peche (Jan 16, 2017)

well, great upgrade, what about PSU, thats the most important upgrade, mostly that older 45nm processors are quite bit power hungry, so beware that PSU you have, thats the critical upgrade


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jan 16, 2017)

i know, psu is hopefully getting changed this week. I jusy bought a Dell 2408WFP 24" monitor for £50 though. well nice


----------



## peche (Jan 16, 2017)

tigger said:


> i know, psu is hopefully getting changed this week.


well. i sugest to prioritize PSU ...


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jan 16, 2017)

peche said:


> well. i sugest to prioritize PSU ...



i am, i will hopefully be getting a better on tommoz. the guy i got the CM m700 is giving me another one tommoz i hope.


----------



## Dbiggs9 (Jan 16, 2017)

I still have i7 870 runs well no issues with newer games


----------



## peche (Jan 16, 2017)

tigger said:


> i am, i will hopefully be getting a better on tommoz. the guy i got the CM m700 is giving me another one tommoz i hope.


CoolerMaster M700?
http://www.coolermaster.com/service/support/model/RS-700-AMBA-D3/

that one?


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jan 17, 2017)

peche said:


> CoolerMaster M700?
> http://www.coolermaster.com/service/support/model/RS-700-AMBA-D3/
> 
> that one?



It was screwed. Was making a clicking/ticking noise. I went and bought a new corsair cx430 until i get more cash. I think this will be ok for now. Someone gave me a 700watt alpine psu, it weighed about 25 grams and looked like a piece of crap, though so i bought the corsair, was only £40 new. so it will do for a few weeks i reckon. I also got a hd6850 today for nothing, its better than the gt210 i was using. I tried it and got blue screens, but it turned out to be a couple of loose screws on the cooler. tightened them up and its ok now.
tigger


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jan 17, 2017)




----------



## peche (Jan 17, 2017)

tigger said:


> It was screwed. Was making a clicking/ticking noise. I went and bought a new corsair cx430 until i get more cash. I think this will be ok for now. Someone gave me a 700watt alpine psu, it weighed about 25 grams and looked like a piece of crap, though so i bought the corsair, was only £40 new. so it will do for a few weeks i reckon. I also got a hd6850 today for nothing, its better than the gt210 i was using. I tried it and got blue screens, but it turned out to be a couple of loose screws on the cooler. tightened them up and its ok now.
> tigger


great! CS units are the lower end corsair's PSU line up but at least they offer several protections, and safety standards, so you will be fine, just try not to push it so much, no oc for now, 



tigger said:


>


that cable management says : "*Kill us all"*

Regards,


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jan 17, 2017)

peche said:


> great! CS units are the lower end corsair's PSU line up but at least they offer several protections, and safety standards, so you will be fine, just try not to push it so much, no oc for now,
> 
> 
> that cable management says : "*Kill us all"*
> ...



lolz
its a antec 900, what do you expect me to do.

Would the psu run a gtx 770  I could get one for £100


----------



## peche (Jan 17, 2017)

tigger said:


> lolz
> its a antec 900, what do you expect me to do.


when somebody wants to succeed seek for the way to make it possible.... 



Spoiler: antec 900 ideas



http://www.overclock.net/t/777877/my-antec-900-cable-management-and-paintjob
also:
http://www.overclockers.com/forums/showthread.php/576966-Antec-900-Cable-Management

and this oneee!
http://forums.aria.co.uk/showthread.php/64769-Tips-on-cable-management-antec-900





tigger said:


> Would the psu run a gtx 770  I could get one for £100


really doubt it,


> *Thermal and Power Specs:*
> _  98 CMaximum GPU Temperature (in C)
> 230 WGraphics Card Power (W)
> *  600 WMinimum Recommended System Power (W)*
> One 8-pin and one 6-pinSupplementary Power Connectors_


info taken from: http://www.geforce.com/hardware/desktop-gpus/geforce-gtx-770/specifications

Regards,


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jan 17, 2017)

Better PSU first then i guess. 

I'll figure something out with the Cables.


----------



## EarthDog (Jan 17, 2017)

tigger said:


> Too much i think Cough £100 Cough but i figured it was better than the old socket 775 rig i had.


Barely...

Its going to hold things back less than S775, but, it can still put a glass ceiling (while still plenty of FPS and playable - just not reaching its potential) on high end cards or CPU heavy titles. Overclocking will help.



tigger said:


> Be nice to find one then. Any idea if the clicking PSU is ok? thanks


Is it a fan hitting something or???????

If its warranty, RMA it.


----------



## peche (Jan 17, 2017)

tigger said:


> Better PSU first then i guess.


agreed, seek for a solid brand, example seasonic,  and look for at least 600w unit, that will be enoug sir!



tigger said:


> I'll figure something out with the Cables.


take the time, also patience, its a silly job, but its necessary!

Regards,


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jan 18, 2017)

Tidied up a bit


----------



## peche (Jan 18, 2017)

tigger said:


> Tidied up a bit


well improved over the 1st one but could be better!
that case still have a lot of potential !


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jan 18, 2017)

spraying the inside of a cheap case with black auto spray makes a huge difference....it also helps to invisibilize cables.

are there air holes in the base of the case where the PSU sits.? Simply turning it over would push the cables to the rear of the box and help to tidy it up.



a quids worth of spray transformed this generic box


----------



## peche (Jan 18, 2017)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> spraying the inside of a cheap case with black auto spray makes a huge difference....it also helps to invisibilize cables.
> 
> are there air holes in the base of the case where the PSU sits.? Simply turning it over would push the cables to the rear of the box and help to tidy it up.
> 
> ...


painting skills over 9000! 
but yes giving a spray job to any case makes it look better indeed!

Regards,


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jan 18, 2017)

They have cans of matte black auto spray in Poundland. One can does the inside of one case if you are quick and leave out the bit where the motherboard sits.

Wrap black electrical tape around any coloured cables, you dont even need to be too fussy doing it  if the case is black because it all just disappears against the background.

It also looks like the 2x4 pin cable is a similar length to the one on my CX 550, in which case it can be routed to the right of the mobo and across the top of the inside of the case. ( behind the SATA, GPU and 24 pin cable).

Being able to turn the PSU over would be ideal, though you would need to drill suitable holes for it to breathe and maybe change your carpet for a less shaggy one.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jan 20, 2017)

I've put a Radeon R9 290 4gb in today, much better


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 20, 2017)

tigger said:


> I've put a Radeon R9 290 4gb in today, much better



Which company and make?


----------



## ...PACMAN... (Jan 20, 2017)

dagnammit, I wanted you to do some benching with an nvidia card. A bit more CPU overhead in DX11 with an AMD card though, should be fine I guess.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jan 21, 2017)

it's a xfx card. it plays everything maxxed fine. tried skyrim with high res texture pack at 1920x1200, looks nice and was smooth as butter, no lags or anything. incidentaly the 430w PSU seems fine with the 290.



...PACMAN... said:


> dagnammit, I wanted you to do some benching with an nvidia card. A bit more CPU overhead in DX11 with an AMD card though, should be fine I guess.



Could have got a gtx 770 2gb but i thought the 290 with 4gb would be slightly better, it was in most of the reviews i read, including the TPU reviews.


----------



## ...PACMAN... (Jan 21, 2017)

tigger said:


> it's a xfx card. it plays everything maxxed fine. tried skyrim with high res texture pack at 1920x1200, looks nice and was smooth as butter, no lags or anything. incidentaly the 430w PSU seems fine with the 290.
> 
> 
> 
> Could have got a gtx 770 2gb but i thought the 290 with 4gb would be slightly better, it was in most of the reviews i read, including the TPU reviews.



And the CPU is handling it nicely? Interesting...if I could upgrade my CPU, Ram and slot a GTX 1060 in this existing setup it would be a hell of a lot cheaper than a new board/processor/ram etc.

Glad it's working out well for you.... you actually helped me out on this forum way back, when I was going under a different name.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jan 21, 2017)

...PACMAN... said:


> And the CPU is handling it nicely? Interesting...if I could upgrade my CPU, Ram and slot a GTX 1060 in this existing setup it would be a hell of a lot cheaper than a new board/processor/ram etc.
> 
> Glad it's working out well for you.... you actually helped me out on this forum way back, when I was going under a different name.



cpu seems to be handling it fine. I am getting fallout 4 later tonight, so i will try that maxxed out and see how it goes. but up to now it seems to be all sweet. not bad for about £300 total. 

Glad to help on this forum where I can. I have been on here nearly 11 years now, and have had some very good times on here. It is still really the only regular forum I go on.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jan 22, 2017)

...PACMAN... said:


> And the CPU is handling it nicely? Interesting...if I could upgrade my CPU, Ram and slot a GTX 1060 in this existing setup it would be a hell of a lot cheaper than a new board/processor/ram etc.
> 
> Glad it's working out well for you.... you actually helped me out on this forum way back, when I was going under a different name.



Fallout 4 is pretty much on 60fps all the time on ultra at 1920x1200. looks fantastic, and is very smooth.


----------



## ...PACMAN... (Jan 24, 2017)

I just purchased a xeon 3450 for 25 quid delivered. So I'll now have a quad core, double the threads and better frametime consistency. It should be here within a week (charity seller/100% pos feedback/returns accepted)

Keeping my eye out now for the cheapest 2 x 8gb 1333Mhz kit I can find and then will probably chuck a 4gb 1050ti in there for a relatively cheap upgrade and one that will easily play the gargantuan amount of unplayed Steam titles I have in my collection lol.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jan 24, 2017)

...PACMAN... said:


> I just purchased a xeon 3450 for 25 quid delivered. So I'll now have a quad core, double the threads and better frametime consistency. It should be here within a week (charity seller/100% pos feedback/returns accepted)
> 
> Keeping my eye out now for the cheapest 2 x 8gb 1333Mhz kit I can find and then will probably chuck a 4gb 1050ti in there for a relatively cheap upgrade and one that will easily play the gargantuan amount of unplayed Steam titles I have in my collection lol.



Nice little upgrade. I know all about unplayed Steam games lol. I just seem to stick to a certain few.

I am pretty suprised how well the corsair 430 is handling the 290 gpu, but my system is pretty good now and can handle just about any game on ultra now.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jan 24, 2017)

...PACMAN... said:


> cheapest 2 x 8gb 1333Mhz




Cex have cheap ram. i havent checked to see if they have that kit but ts worth a peek.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jan 24, 2017)

The wire that is in view across the card is the fan wire for the side panel.


----------



## ...PACMAN... (Jan 30, 2017)

Hi,  just an update.  Received the xeon 3450 on thursday(1st class delivery... nice)

Very impressed.  Can only run at stock due to the basic motherboard. Already shows a marked improvement over the i3 530 though.  It has erased any trace of stuttering that the lack of cores was causing in some games and GPU is now fully utilised.

I'm starting a thread to see what I need to maximise this old chip anticipating the purchase of a 1050ti/1060 

PS - does vid indicate overclocking potential?


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jan 30, 2017)

...PACMAN... said:


> Hi,  just an update.  Received the xeon 3450 on thursday(1st class delivery... nice)
> 
> Very impressed.  Can only run at stock due to the basic motherboard. Already shows a marked improvement over the i3 530 though.  It has erased any trace of stuttering that the lack of cores was causing in some games and GPU is now fully utilised.
> 
> ...



Nice, mucho better i guess. My chip is a trooper in games. though next week i might be getting a 2500k, board and 2x4gb ram for £80. 

Lower VID is better I guess, just give it a crank up and see how it goes. I only have stock cooler so haven't tried this yet.


----------



## peche (Jan 30, 2017)

tigger said:


> though next week i might be getting a 2500k, board and 2x4gb ram for £80.


the best price i have ever seen, indeed, solid combo, great value,


----------



## silkstone (Jan 30, 2017)

tigger said:


> Nice, mucho better i guess. My chip is a trooper in games. though next week i might be getting a 2500k, board and 2x4gb ram for £80.
> 
> Lower VID is better I guess, just give it a crank up and see how it goes. I only have stock cooler so haven't tried this yet.



Wow, that is a real bargin. The CPU alone still costs upwards of $100 over here and it is still great for games.

I've been contemplating going for a 1st gen i7 Xeon 6c/12t myself, but unfortunately my HTPC case is too small for the motherboards and it'd just be a sideways step to the 2500K.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Feb 1, 2017)

I'm getting the 2500k tomorrow, it's in a GA-Z77-DS3H  with 8gb  XMS3 ram for £90.


----------



## peche (Feb 1, 2017)

tigger said:


> I'm getting the 2500k tomorrow, it's in a GA-Z77-DS3H  with 8gb  XMS3 ram for £90.


i wish i could find those terrific deals bro, go ahead and OC that beast, Sandies are Famous for Epic OC capabilities, 

Regards,


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Feb 5, 2017)




----------



## ...PACMAN... (Feb 5, 2017)

Looking good tigger. Any ideas where I could get an awesome deal on an overclocking board for my Xeon in the future?


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Feb 5, 2017)

...PACMAN... said:


> Looking good tigger. Any ideas where I could get an awesome deal on an overclocking board for my Xeon in the future?




I don't, but i will be selling the Intel DP55 board, with the i7 860 and 4x2gb ddr3 sticks for £70 ono


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Feb 8, 2017)

Sold the intel board/chip and 4x2gb sticks for £70. 

Put a Corsair CX750 PSU and a Corsair H55 cooler in my PC now.


----------



## ...PACMAN... (Feb 8, 2017)

How's the new setup?


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Feb 8, 2017)

Seems ok, i pushed the multi up to 40 never touched anything else, then ran fallout 4 on ultra with no problems. i left the temp logging on on core temp, and max seemed to be about 60c. I'm guessing the PSU will be better, I know its not a mega high end one, but it is certainly better. Idle temps are about 26c.


----------



## ...PACMAN... (Feb 8, 2017)

tigger said:


> Seems ok, i pushed the multi up to 40 never touched anything else, then ran fallout 4 on ultra with no problems. i left the temp logging on on core temp, and max seemed to be about 60c. I'm guessing the PSU will be better, I know its not a mega high end one, but it is certainly better. Idle temps are about 26c.



Nice, used to have a 2500k@4.5Ghz, it was a real champ. Hoping to find a good overclocking board for this Xeon soon and some fast memory. Really want to push it to the max so I can invest in a modern card.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Feb 8, 2017)

...PACMAN... said:


> Nice, used to have a 2500k@4.5Ghz, it was a real champ. Hoping to find a good overclocking board for this Xeon soon and some fast memory. Really want to push it to the max so I can invest in a modern card.



What happened toy the K? At some point I will try higher, it's not got the best OC options I have seen though.


----------



## ...PACMAN... (Feb 8, 2017)

I sold it about 4 years ago to someone on here I believe. 

Last year I had a 4690K@4.5Ghz with SLI 4Gb 960s but had to sell them due to financial difficulties  It's been a slow road back since then but at least I have something to use at the moment. Major step down though lol


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Feb 9, 2017)




----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Feb 9, 2017)

...PACMAN... said:


> I sold it about 4 years ago to someone on here I believe.
> 
> Last year I had a 4690K@4.5Ghz with SLI 4Gb 960s but had to sell them due to financial difficulties  It's been a slow road back since then but at least I have something to use at the moment. Major step down though lol



Same here, was homeless for a while and lost all my stuff, because of a health problem, I am on sick for PTSD. I have had a hard time in the last year, and have only just managed to get myself a PC and permanent address sorted out.


----------

